# British Car in Spain



## emjeast (May 18, 2010)

We are moving to Spain from the UK soon and will be driving our car there. I have read that we have 183 days to register our car and get Spanish number plates, is that correct? Where do we go to to do this?
What about insurance? Our British insurance is due for renewal in a week but we will be here for about another 6 weeks so will our UK insurance be OK in Spain or will be need Spanish insurance?
What about tax? Our British tax runs out in 8 months so can we use that until then?
Do we need to pay anything upon taking our car into Spain or will we be OK for 183 days? 
Any help would be great!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

emjeast said:


> We are moving to Spain from the UK soon and will be driving our car there. I have read that we have 183 days to register our car and get Spanish number plates, is that correct? Where do we go to to do this?
> What about insurance? Our British insurance is due for renewal in a week but we will be here for about another 6 weeks so will our UK insurance be OK in Spain or will be need Spanish insurance?
> What about tax? Our British tax runs out in 8 months so can we use that until then?
> Do we need to pay anything upon taking our car into Spain or will we be OK for 183 days?
> Any help would be great!


the process of changing to spanish plate has been known to bring tough men to tears and unless you plan on driving it into the ground, you might want to reconsider. The car will be virtually unsellable here and it will cost you money to dispose of it scrap.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The advice Dunmovin gives is the best, unless you have a LHD to bring out, you will be wise to consider selling your British car and buying one here. Far simpler, easier to drive and you will be legal.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Sure, it's a long and tedious process but there are plenty of people around to help. We paid someone 100 euros and it was worth every cent. The total cost, including his fee and €300 for new headlights, was around €1,000. So unless your car is on its last legs anyway, it's still cheaper than scrapping it and buying a new one. Second hand cars are expensive in Spain.

There are full details here, but unless you have excellent Spanish and unlimited patience, it's best to use a Gestor.
Registering UK Cars in Andalucia: Taking British Right-Hand Drive Automobiles Into Spain


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

PS your UK insurance should be fine here, but check with the insurer. There is nothing to pay on arrival, until you do the re-registering.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

The drawback to having a RH drive car, is you are immediately spotted as an expat or tourist by crooksand quite a few people here have said it also makes you a target for police.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

And, rather obviously, you'll be driving a RHD in a country that's set up for LHD...


----------



## emjeast (May 18, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> And, rather obviously, you'll be driving a RHD in a country that's set up for LHD...


Thanks so far people, my Husband drives regulary in France and really doesnt mind driving the other way round!!! I'll just buy a scooter!!!


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

We brought our RH drive Range Rover down in 2000 and put it on Spanish Plates and we are still driving it. I find it no problem being on the "wrong" side, in fact it is quite handy on narrow roads as you know to the inch where the edge is. Like the previous poster said, it cost us about a grand to do the buisiness and it was all handled by a Gestor. If you are taking up residency you don't even have to pay import duty provided it is your only car. If the vehicle is a friend and a good motor, and you know how to drive, go for it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

country boy said:


> We brought our RH drive Range Rover down in 2000 and put it on Spanish Plates and we are still driving it. I find it no problem being on the "wrong" side, in fact it is quite handy on narrow roads as you know to the inch where the edge is. Like the previous poster said, it cost us about a grand to do the buisiness and it was all handled by a Gestor. If you are taking up residency you don't even have to pay import duty provided it is your only car. If the vehicle is a friend and a good motor, and you know how to drive, go for it.


I suppose everyone knows their own limitations, which is why I'd never do it!!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

emjeast said:


> Thanks so far people, my Husband drives regulary in France and really doesnt mind driving the other way round!!! *I'll just buy a scooter!!*!


On your british car licence, you are entitled up to a 125cc machine, not as in UK 50cc


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> The drawback to having a RH drive car, is you are immediately spotted as an expat or tourist by crooksand quite a few people here have said it also makes you a target for police.


fair point, but having spoken to my local bobby he was very impressed to see that a brit had changes the reg, and my view is that you are far less likely to get pulled on a spanish reg RHD than a UK reg - the cops know that there is usually something they can fine u for in a uk reg, but if you have transfered then in order to get the registration complete all must be in order - i pass guardia civil road blocks where they seem to stop every car quite often and they always wave me through with a polite nod! perhaps they really do appreciate brits who try to do things right.

agree with other posts that its going to cost you about a grand unless ur liable to import tax, the process is fine providing all papers are in order - i had an issue because the invoice was in a business name and i had to get all kinds of accountants and uk lawyers letters confirming I owned the business, then ahd to have them all sworn and translated officialy and it was a ball ache, but if you have all the papers you need, a good abogado or gestor should be able to complete everything in a few days!!!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

emjeast said:


> We are moving to Spain from the UK soon and will be driving our car there. I have read that we have 183 days to register our car and get Spanish number plates, is that correct? Where do we go to to do this?
> What about insurance? Our British insurance is due for renewal in a week but we will be here for about another 6 weeks so will our UK insurance be OK in Spain or will be need Spanish insurance?
> What about tax? Our British tax runs out in 8 months so can we use that until then?
> Do we need to pay anything upon taking our car into Spain or will we be OK for 183 days?
> Any help would be great!


What I shoud have done is give you a quick overview of the import process based on my experience.

1st your questions - if you are serious about importing your car then the sooner you do it the better, especially with things such as your insurance running out. You may find your UK insurer will allow you to extend it and cover you for a period in Spain but if you have to renew then you may as well look at re-registering and getting Spanish insurance.

If you have owned the car less than 6 months you may be liable for import tax when you do the plate change, BUT if you follow a stict time driven criteria below you may be able to get round the tax issue.

Get a gestor to do it all for you, the paperwork involved really is enough to drive even the most hardened of expats round the twist.

Heres the procudure:...
* Make sure you bring with you the car log book (and ensure it is in your name, not the name of a friend or family member. It needs to show you have owned it for a minimum of 6 months
* Make sure you have an invoice confirming you paid the VAT when you bought the car more than 6 months ago
* When you arrive get your NIE and Residencia (see the other posts)
* You need to register on the Padron BUT must complete transfer within a strict timescale, so I advise not doing this until all else is in order (go to town hall for this)
* Get your headlights changed to right beams. This may require new lights, or you may be lucky like me and find that they can be adjusted (even if they cant be adjusted there are specialists here than can dismantle them and rebuild them correctly for a much lower cost than new). You also need rear fog light on the right - if you only have one on the left this will need rectifying also
* Have your gestor check all the papers and then go onto the Padron
* Go to the consulate and requsest a "bajar Consular" - a sworn declaration of the date you left the UK to live in Spain - this is important but only if you are going for the tax free import cost is about 150 euros for this
* Your car (regardless of age) will require a pre-import ITV (MOT) and to have a technical specification card drawn up (all cars have them here)
* Once all this is done the Gestor should be able to arange the transfer within a few days.... SIMPLE!

Good lucjk!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> The drawback to having a RH drive car, is you are immediately spotted as an expat or tourist by crooksand quite a few people here have said it also makes you a target for police.


Round here where I live you are LESS likely to be pulled over by the Guardia Civil because they can´t be bothered to try and communicate with a foreigner!

I drive an RHD and I´ve never been stopped. I occasionally get some funny looks after I´ve overtaken somebody, when they realise some blonde is driving rather than the bloke sitting on the left. Spanish men don´t like being overtaken at all, let alone by a female foreigner!

The only time it can be a problem is pulling out onto dual carriageways, but I have a little convex mirror stuck on the LH mirror which improves the field of vision.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

emjeast said:


> We are moving to Spain from the UK soon and will be driving our car there. I have read that we have 183 days to register our car and get Spanish number plates, is that correct? Where do we go to to do this?
> What about insurance? Our British insurance is due for renewal in a week but we will be here for about another 6 weeks so will our UK insurance be OK in Spain or will be need Spanish insurance?
> What about tax? Our British tax runs out in 8 months so can we use that until then?
> Do we need to pay anything upon taking our car into Spain or will we be OK for 183 days?
> Any help would be great!


There are 2 schools of thought here - what you are 'obliged to do in the eyes of both British and Spanish law', and what some people will tell you that you can 'get away with'.

By all means, take the latter route but if you choose to do this, do it with your eyes open as to what the implications could be for you. Too many people over here have come unstuck and then tried to tell the local Guardia officer that they were advised to do this, or that etc... by a friendly guy in a bar ....

I Speak from experience as I took the latter route and as a result incurred a number of fines and legal headaches sorting paperwork issues out between Spain and the UK.

My Honest advise would be to drive your stuff over in a one-way van hire, budget for hiring a car for a few weeks whilst you get your feet and shop around for quotes, and buy a Spanish registered car when you are here.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

djfwells said:


> there are 2 schools of thought here - what you are 'obliged to do in the eyes of both british and spanish law', and what some people will tell you that you can 'get away with'.
> 
> By all means, take the latter route but if you choose to do this, do it with your eyes open as to what the implications could be for you. Too many people over here have come unstuck and then tried to tell the local guardia officer that they were advised to do this, or that etc... By a friendly guy in a bar ....
> 
> ...


*good advice*


----------



## SEOIbiza (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi all. 

I was told today by a local car dealer that as of October (ie Sept was the last month) they will no longer ITV UK cars in Spain, and was wondering if anyone else has heard anything about this?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SEOIbiza said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I was told today by a local car dealer that as of October (ie Sept was the last month) they will no longer ITV UK cars in Spain, and was wondering if anyone else has heard anything about this?


To my knowledge they dont ITV uk cars in Spain unless they have been matriculated. I thought UK plated cars had to go back to the UK to go thru an MoT!!?????

Jo xxx


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

A Spanish ITV performed on a UK Registered Vehicle is not Valid - it is simply a voluntary submission for a test of roadworthyness. Most of the time this never becomes an issue - but you can bet your bottom dollar that if you are ever involved in an incident that it will then become an issue, and may invalidate your insurance.


----------



## SEOIbiza (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi all. 

yes I appreciate what you've both said and understand the current (old) rules quite well, but I don't think you're getting me 

they wont give ITVs on them at all, so (because) they will no longer allow UK imports, since end Sept 2010. ?? !!!! 

big news if true. 

it was a German car dealer here told me that about 2 hours ago, and their business is wholly importing cars for resale.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SEOIbiza said:


> Hi all.
> 
> yes I appreciate what you've both said and understand the current (old) rules quite well, but I don't think you're getting me
> 
> ...


From what I know then, I'd say that they're simply adhering to the existing rules at last. Cos I was told that UK cars cannot be legally ITVd??? 

Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Please!! No more RHD cars in Spain They're a bloody menace Among the disadvantages the most annoying (& arse nippingly dangerous when you're a biker) thing they do is cut a left hand bend which, being a biker, I tend to notice when yet another a brit plated chelsea tractor comes round at best, in the middle of the road or at worst on my side. I don't know why they should do it 'cos they're closer to the edge of the road & should know exactly where they are so you'd think there wouldn't be a problem but there obviously is 'cos you all do it.

Now I can bet my mortgage that all the right hookers on this board will now be throwing up their arms in horror at such a suggestion and keyboards will be getting red hot with angrily bashed out denials........well, deny it all you like but I've seen it so many times. I've seen drivers whom I know do it & when questioned about it I've been greeted with the "I'm a good driver, I know my exact postion on the road and I never do that" speech.........well, I'm sorry to say, that's bollox.

So please, do the right thing........ or should be the left thing?..........anyway, the safe thing, dump the right hookers & get a lefty



Doggy








p.s. Soz about that.....rant over


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Please!! No more RHD cars in Spain They're a bloody menace Among the disadvantages the most annoying (& arse nippingly dangerous when you're a biker) thing they do is cut a left hand bend which, being a biker, I tend to notice when yet another a brit plated chelsea tractor comes round at best, in the middle of the road or at worst on my side. I don't know why they should do it 'cos they're closer to the edge of the road & should know exactly where they are so you'd think there wouldn't be a problem but there obviously is 'cos you all do it.
> 
> Now I can bet my mortgage that all the right hookers on this board will now be throwing up their arms in horror at such a suggestion and keyboards will be getting red hot with angrily bashed out denials........well, deny it all you like but I've seen it so many times. I've seen drivers whom I know do it & when questioned about it I've been greeted with the "I'm a good driver, I know my exact postion on the road and I never do that" speech.........well, I'm sorry to say, that's bollox.
> 
> ...


To be honest I'm more surprised that somebody is actually willing to admit to being a Cyclist ! - All that cycling 5 abreast like a gaggle of geese, edging out when trying to make a left turn at a T Junction whilst us motorists are trying to turn left.....


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

djfwells said:


> To be honest I'm more surprised that somebody is actually willing to admit to being a Cyclist ! - All that cycling 5 abreast like a gaggle of geese, edging out when trying to make a left turn at a T Junction whilst us motorists are trying to turn left.....


:bounce::amen:

Just to add I drive a right hand drive car which i transfered to spanish plates. Yes at junctions visibility can be impaired but i am pretty bendy and can turn to look. As a qualified UK driving instructor, elected member of the instutute of advanced motorsits and much more, I thin kthe earlier comment about holding road position is very judgemental.

I drive perfectly safely in spain, clock up thousadns of km every month and touch wood without incident. Don't tar everyone with the same brush... gracias!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

> To be honest I'm more surprised that somebody is actually willing to admit to being a Cyclist ! - All that cycling 5 abreast like a gaggle of geese, edging out when trying to make a left turn at a T Junction whilst us motorists are trying to turn left.....


A cyclist!! Bless you for thinking I'm a cycling type, fit person:yo: but no, a rather unfit motorcyclist and car driver (LHD of course) is closer to the mark.



> Just to add I drive a right hand drive car which i transfered to spanish plates. Yes at junctions visibility can be impaired but i am pretty bendy and can turn to look. As a qualified UK driving instructor, elected member of the instutute of advanced motorsits and much more, I thin kthe earlier comment about holding road position is very judgemental.
> 
> I drive perfectly safely in spain, clock up thousadns of km every month and touch wood without incident. Don't tar everyone with the same brush... gracias!


Oh oh, here we go with the indignant denials










My apologies for rippling anyone’s karma pond











Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Rightly or wrongly and forgetting the legalities, the roads and vehicles in Spain are designed and work as left hand drive! The UK they are right hand drive - its for a reason and therefore should be adhered to whenever possible. 

As for cyclists or bikers, if we're all driving or riding with care and consideration then we should be pretty safe!

Jo xxx


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

As a Biker myself (currently bikeless) I think if a driver has trouble placing a RHD car in the correct place they will still struggle in a LHD.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I drove a RHD here for a year but also still have a LHD.
The RHD car was on UK plates, taxed and with MOT. I had driven all kinds of RHD vehicles sur le continent so that didn't bother me.
When the tax and MOT ran out I considered driving the vehicle, a rather nice BMW M3 cabrio, back to the UK but couldn't see the point. I also couldn't be bothered with the hassle and expense of putting it on Spanish plates.
Luckily a rather silly English woman, impressed by the car, bought it for a good price, all things considered. We tried to put her off but she insisted she could have it transferred to Spanish plates 'within a few days and cheaply'. 
Several months later she is still driving it with my private plate on .
So.......your best option imo is to sell in the UK and if you were thinking of driving to Spain buy a LHD from a reputable UK dealer such as the Left Hand Drive Place in Basingstoke which several posters have recommended. We bought our LHD LandRover from them and they were extremely helpful.
You can drive your RHD UK plated car here, every day I see literally tens of vehicles with UK plates, some with LHD. I passed many police blocks unscathed when driving my RHD BMW. Round this area they are mainly 'posh' vehicles and some people I know have been driving LHD UK plated vehicles for years fully insured and with no problems.
But I would advise you to sell before you come here to save a lot of hassle. It is easier to drive with a LHD vehicle, however used you may be to RHD abroad, you will not get a good price for the car from anyone sensible and you will incur the misplaced wrath of some who don't understand UK insurance relationship to the law. And after the set period, your car will not be 'illegal' but you will.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I really makes me laugh!
And I'm not indignant, angry or anything like that 

I've seen so many LHD car drivers nearly cause accidents or do stupid things. Its because of the way they drive!!!! Wrong side of the road, not paying atttention ... Haven't you seen that happening so many times Doggy? 

Same with RHD cars. I drove one here for 4 years. I dont have a problem because I drive carefully. Of course I could drive like a prat like many LHD car drivers over here and then it would be stupid. But I dont so it's not a problem. There will be prats driving RHD cars. They are just as dangerous as prats in LHD cars.

So .... its the way that you drive, not the fact that you are on the wrong side.
And no ....... I dont have problems with tolls and I can see perfectly well at junctions, just a question of looking and not just driving out.

The cost to me was over €1000 and I did it because it was my hobby car. If I had owned a ford Fiesta or something like that then I probably wouldnt have bothered
In fact I have just returned my RHD car to the UK as it was becoming too expensive to run out here.

You just have to decide if it's worth it.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

djfwells said:


> A Spanish ITV performed on a UK Registered Vehicle is not Valid - it is simply a voluntary submission for a test of roadworthyness. Most of the time this never becomes an issue - but you can bet your bottom dollar that if you are ever involved in an incident that it will then become an issue, and may invalidate your insurance.


Also, presumably, you want to be reassured that your car is in a fit state to drive!!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

SEOIbiza said:


> Hi all.
> 
> yes I appreciate what you've both said and understand the current (old) rules quite well, but I don't think you're getting me
> 
> ...


The UK is in the EEC so it may cause an issue in Brussels ??
Yes Spain may have taken the line that they consider RHD vehicles to be somehow more dangerous, but they would need to back this claim up somehow (would they not ?)

It is the driver of a vehicle that is dangerous of course.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

SEOIbiza said:


> Hi all.
> 
> yes I appreciate what you've both said and understand the current (old) rules quite well, but I don't think you're getting me
> 
> ...


Ah well.....if I believed everything car dealers told me...
You haven't made it clear whether you are referring to wholesale bulk imports or individual drivers crossing borders with UK plated vehicles which they later wish to register on Spanish plates.
If either, I would have thought it very unlikely unless this was an EU-wide restriction.


As has been said, an ITV has no validity whatsoever on a UK plated vehicle. 


As for insurance.....read your terms and conditions. When I insured my UK plated car I specifically asked whether my insurance would become invalid when the MOT and Road Tax expired. I received a reply in writing that I would be insured.
The 1988 UK Road Traffic Act states clearly that insurers must honour contracts of insurance if the vehicle has no Road Tax or MOT. If I remember rightly the exemption relates to disqualified drivers. Anyone involved in an accident caused by a disqualified driver will be entitled to redress from the fund set up specifically for this purpose funded by a levy on the industry, if I remember rightly.
Stravinsky is of course 100% correct. Bad drivers drive RHD and LHD cars. They talk on mobiles, drive over the alcohol limit and do other undesirable things whilst at the wheel.
The same with poorly maintained and unroadworthy vehicles. An MOT does not guarantee a year's roadworthiness and I doubt whether an ITV pass in November 2010 implies your car will remain roadworthy until November 2012.


----------



## northwestlads (Sep 19, 2010)

english car or spanish, i hired one recentlly in spain and the drivers are like crazed lunatics. i was at lights and the lights in the other direction went to red, mine had not changed yet and a car about 4 cars back was blowing his horn for me to move...talk about impatient

they dont even stop at zebra crossings - i must get life insurance sorted out before i come !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

northwestlads said:


> english car or spanish, i hired one recentlly in spain and the drivers are like crazed lunatics. i was at lights and the lights in the other direction went to red, mine had not changed yet and a car about 4 cars back was blowing his horn for me to move...talk about impatient
> 
> they dont even stop at zebra crossings - i must get life insurance sorted out before i come !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's probobally something that has already been deabted at length on other posts already ! ...and I think that the majority of those posters would agree with you !


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

djfwells said:


> That's probobally something that has already been deabted at length on other posts already ! ...and I think that the majority of those posters would agree with you !


You have obviously not driven in Poland, Russia or the Czech Republic....


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

northwestlads said:


> they dont even stop at zebra crossings !!!!!!


This was optional until a few years ago, or so I'm told!

And don't start me on roundabouts ...


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I posted that I'd heard this from gestorias , some months back that they were wanting to stop re-matriculating rhd cars . Stopping them being itv'd would prevent re-registration. I wouldn't think they'd have a problem with the EC as you cannot re-matriculate vans, commercial vehicles & van-derived motorhomes that are rhd, although some do slip through.

I never found a problem with owning lhd in the uk, makes you think all the time, but I wouldn't drive a rhd one here through choice . The differences in driving means it's bad enough in a lhd without the additional problems of being on the wrong side of the car !


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

northwestlads said:


> english car or spanish, i hired one recentlly in spain and the drivers are like crazed lunatics. i was at lights and the lights in the other direction went to red, mine had not changed yet and a car about 4 cars back was blowing his horn for me to move...talk about impatient
> 
> they dont even stop at zebra crossings - i must get life insurance sorted out before i come !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I've just come back from the UK.
During that time I witnessed one serious accident (a guy undertook me at about 100 mph and then rolled it) and numerous near misses. I have driven on the motorway at 75 - 80 mph and had cars pass me as if I was at a standstill. I have experienced road rage, people driving up my rear bumper one or two feet back, and extreme stupidy with people pulling out right in front of me.

When I first came to Spain I thought the Spanish drivers were bad ...... but to be honest overall I would say that the standard of driving in the UK is probably verging on worse now. That first incident I mentioned, I was a few feet from being killed, as I was about to pull back into the inside lane. Although I've seen some stange things with driving in Spain I have never really felt in fear of my life .... and I did do in the UK. Driving standards and common sense in the UK I'm afraid have gone to the wall! So don't worry about a bloke 4 cars back blasting his horn ... that won't hurt you.


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> I've just come back from the UK.
> During that time I witnessed one serious accident (a guy undertook me at about 100 mph and then rolled it) and numerous near misses. I have driven on the motorway at 75 - 80 mph and had cars pass me as if I was at a standstill. I have experienced road rage, people driving up my rear bumper one or two feet back, and extreme stupidy with people pulling out right in front of me.
> 
> When I first came to Spain I thought the Spanish drivers were bad ...... but to be honest overall I would say that the standard of driving in the UK is probably verging on worse now. That first incident I mentioned, I was a few feet from being killed, as I was about to pull back into the inside lane. Although I've seen some stange things with driving in Spain I have never really felt in fear of my life .... and I did do in the UK. Driving standards and common sense in the UK I'm afraid have gone to the wall! So don't worry about a bloke 4 cars back blasting his horn ... that won't hurt you.


Well said Stravinsky, the standared of driving in the u.k. has become almost diabolical, I feel much safer on spanish roads than I do here in the u.k.


----------

